# Proper Placement of Decal on t-shirt



## txkustomgrafix (Jun 1, 2007)

Could someone please assist me with information on the proper placement of a heart/pocket decal on a standard tee? S-XXXL

Decal is approx 4.5" x 4.5" thermoflex and is going on the left side of the T-Shirt. 

My expertise is in vinyl graphics and I only broke into the screen printing/heat transfer business about 6 months ago (due to high demand for tees) and I would like to know if there are any good publications out there that contain answers to questions like the one I am asking above. 

Your help is always appreciated

Karen


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you personally have any tees with a left chest logo? Grab it and take a look at the placement. Same goes with a tee with a pocket...where is the pocket located.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

txkustomgrafix said:


> Could someone please assist me with information on the proper placement of a heart/pocket decal on a standard tee? S-XXXL
> 
> Decal is approx 4.5" x 4.5" thermoflex and is going on the left side of the T-Shirt.
> 
> ...


Karen, I'm sure many of the members here will be able to help you. Unfortunately, I haven't done any left chest logos, so I can't really help. I know I read this on the Forum probably a million times -- have you tried searching the Forum? It's probably the best bet for finding the answer quickly.

Just took a quick search, and here's the thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t38999.html Said something like 4.25" to 4.5" off center and 8" from shoulder seam...

Good luck,
Melissa


----------



## txkustomgrafix (Jun 1, 2007)

David 

I took another shirt and did exactly as you advised. I just thought there might be a more scientific way of doing it.


----------



## svc (Sep 21, 2007)

Embroidery placement is very similar to Heat Press placement of logos, especially if it is on the left shoulder. Rule of thumb is the same whether tee or polo (this is just a standard guidline and may need to be adjusted slightly due to design or shirt, like for pockets) - Center of design should be 7-1/2" to 9" down from the left shoulder seam (moves down with the size of the shirt) and 4" to 6" from center - in line with neck meeting should seam. Go to impressions.com or www.transferexpress.com - they have guidelnes as well for placement of logos and some visual aids too.

Good luck.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

There is an L shaped ruler called the Embroiderers Buddy that is marked with all the sizes...it's made specifically for left chest placement. It saves me tons of time. I think it cost around $15.

Do a search on Embroiderers Buddy.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll look for that! It might be a great resource for us!

Thanks, Michele!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

This is the cheapest I've found it:

Embroidery Supplies - Embroiderer's Buddy, Little Buddy, & Hoop Spreaders


----------



## svc (Sep 21, 2007)

Chani said:


> This is the cheapest I've found it:
> 
> Embroidery Supplies - Embroiderer's Buddy, Little Buddy, & Hoop Spreaders


I have bought and tried the so-called t-bars and I find that my best friends are 2 see through rulers - one 6" and the other is 18" (and a yard stick to level from armpit to arm pit)- they are the easiest to use and you can get them at JoAnn Fabrics or any large hobby shop (even try Walmart) I think I paid $6 for both and although I use the t-bar for some things, I mostly resort back to the rulers. Remember each shirt differs slightly - none are consistant in length & width even though they are all the same size so each shirt is ballparked when it comes to the placement of logos. Doing embroidery, I've noticed that the logos do not place exactly in the same place for tees and polos even though the size is the same - however, it is slight and not noticible. Your eyes are your best tool.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is a link to a post that has standard measurements for placement for different locations: Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University

Hope it helps.

Mark


----------



## svc (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks - that helps a lot! Have a great day Mark!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Chani said:


> This is the cheapest I've found it:
> 
> Embroidery Supplies - Embroiderer's Buddy, Little Buddy, & Hoop Spreaders


Yep...that would be the one. I haven't seen it any cheaper than that either. 

I use a disappearing ink pen or tailors chalk (both available at any fabric store) to mark the spot, and sometimes draw a short line just underneath to make sure I'm placing my design straight (or if I'm embroidering, hooping the shirt straight).


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

deChez said:


> There is an L shaped ruler called the Embroiderers Buddy that is marked with all the sizes...it's made specifically for left chest placement. It saves me tons of time. I think it cost around $15.
> 
> Do a search on Embroiderers Buddy.


 I too am needing this tool....I called our Joann Fabrics and Michaels and it is not to be found.

Could you possibly scan it full size as is and post it or send the scanned item to me.

RideForLifeVegas@COx.net
Raising Money For Children With Cancer


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

RideForLifeVegas said:


> I too am needing this tool....I called our Joann Fabrics and Michaels and it is not to be found.
> 
> Could you possibly scan it full size as is and post it or send the scanned item to me.
> 
> ...


 I found one and printed it at 9" in height ...gonna work good....here is the image


----------



## teeprint (Nov 24, 2008)

What is the best way to center decal on t-shirt


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Exactly, just print on card stock and laminate it. Much cheaper than $15.00!


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

When I started I was super anal about this and was quite frustrated because I couldn't find a standard for it. I didn't know where to look really, the embroidery thing looks cool. 

I was selling 99% L-2XL shirts that needed it so I didn't have to deal with a large deviation in placement. I put a shirt on, stick the transfer on there where I thought it should go, and came up with a finger measuring system. 3 fingers over, 5 fingers down or something, I can't remember anymore. You'll be tossing them down without even thinking after doing a few. Same for centering on the front and back.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Exactly, just print on card stock and laminate it. Much cheaper than $15.00!


Sounds like a great idea!


----------

